# Reising Mean Chickens



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Anyone ever raise any meat chickens?? I did a few years ago and said I would never do it again.
They were the nasties chicken that I ever raised. They were great tasting birds however. I got rid of all my chickens last Summer. 

Now my son's class at school hatched some eggs. They sent home a note asking if anyone wanted the chicks. Of course my wife said her father did. He has some chickens that I hatched for him. I picked them up and took them to him about 2 weeks ago. This weekend he said they are broilers and I needed to come get them. So now I am stuck with 3 week old broiler chicks. I put them in the chicken house yesterday. 

I have to go get some grower feed today. They are almost out.

Anyone every raise broiler chicks at home? Any tips??

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Finger, you need to get shed of them like you gottem. Wave the free flag anywhere you can post.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

I have not raised chickens for meat since childhood, but layers I have on and off for years. I have none presently.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Supposed to say meat chickens, not mean.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

WD, I know exactly what you mean. I raised 6 a few years ago and I could not kill them things quick enough. They smelled horrible. They were ugly and ate like horses. I was amazed at the amount of food they ate. Their bodies grew so fast they could not produce feathers fast enough to cover their body. Their breast was so big they drug the ground. 

I killed them at 5-6 weeks old. Probably the best chicken that I ever ate. I think I will keep these for about 8 weeks if I can stand it.
I have 11 of them. Hopefully I can get them to around 10lbs dressed before processing.

Darin


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

10# is one big yard bird. At that size, I'd skin him up the breast and filet them off and throw the rest away.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Noooooooo wd. You pluck them and bake or smoke the whole bird. Dang fine eating!!!! Or you kill them early and have cornish hens. 

Darin


----------

